# My CRS is berried!!!!



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

I just saw her when i was talking to my friend. I tried to take a picture but my camera is not cooperating. I'll post a decent pic i took with my bb. what should i do next?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Keep your parameters consistent and you should be able to see shrimplets in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Should I add any special type of supplements? Any mosura products or even diy stuff? Like this calcium buffer:http://www.shrimpfanatic.com/2009/05/homemade-calcium-buffer.html


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Congratulations! You can try mosura gravidas. It's suppose to help berried mothers. Ofcourse, be careful and don't dose every new product at once like I did  Goodluck! Looking forward to seeing baby shrimplet pics


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, she is really big. It's probably not a first pregnancy for her. 
Conceder using Mosura Gravidas to keep her safe during gestation period.

What is your pH?
It might be more important to prepare a tank for baby shrimps, it's not easy to have them born but even hardier to keep them alive. Mosura BioPlus is 'food' for them, but Mosura BT-9 and Mosura Rich Water are more important in a long run, they are grow bacteria for baby shrimps to eat. Look at the product info.

Stable mature tank is important as well.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

@Igor 
I think you're right. This probably isn't her first. 

I was actually going to pm you about the gravidas. I don't think i'll be able to get the other products though. I might buy the BT-9. I really don't want to make sudden changes to the tank because I've seen what that can cause. I've sent you a pm. 

@laurahmm
I'll definitely post some pictures of the baby shrimps. I just hope my camera can focus on them. I've been following your thread and I'm really sorry about your loss. At least now you have things under control.

Thanks johnchen123 for the GrEaT crystal red shrimp )))))))


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What about not adding anything or moving fragile young when you aren't terribly expereinced? More likely than not, they'll do just fine if the conditions were right for the mother to become berried.

Remember, K.I.S.S.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

ye i was thinking the same thing but I've read a lot of good things about gravidas. I'll probably just add gravidas and no other supplement. What should i feed the baby shrimp if they do eventually hatch?


----------

